# savage



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

looking to buy a savage 223 rifle what effect is the twist in the barrel, some have 9 twist others have 12 twist .what differance dose it make. thanks don't know much about rifles.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i have a savage 223 not sure of the twist but it is a shooter out to 200 yards with my old eyes. mine has the 9 twist and a 22" mini bull barrel. everything camo from the factory scope,mounts and rings. model 110 hunter.


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

. . a 1 in 9 twist will stabilize a heavier bullet, 55 gr. or heavier, better.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

baby bass,
What's your intended use for this rife? I make my rifle purchases based on ballistics and what I intend to do with it.

Also, do you intend to reload for this rifle?
Benefits of reloading:
* Increased accuracy.
* You'll always have ammo that's accurate and available. Often ammo manufacturers will change a bullet choice, increase powder charges for performance (marketing reasons) and this means you will have to resight your rifle when these changes occur.
* You get to choose the bullet design to get the performance you want.

Slower rates of twist will shoot lighter bullets more accurately. Conversely, Faster rates of twist will shoot heavier bullets more accurately. The spin stabilizes the bullet, in flight.

Savage is a good choice...in any model, as they're well known for their out of the box accuracy. A Stevens is nothing more than a pre accu-trigger Savage and they cost less. Something to consider. I have one in a .25-06 and it is very accurate.

Hope this helps. 
Bowhunter57


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

krustymc223 said:


> . . a 1 in 9 twist will stabilize a heavier bullet, 55 gr. or heavier, better.


A 1:7 twist will be better for the heavier rounds. Consider the primary use and bullet size for your application. A faster twist will cause lighter bullets to destabilize and tumble out at distance. It will however work better for a longer/heavier bullet. A 1:9 is better than a 1:12 but figure out whatcha want to shoot.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Shilen Barrels has a good "Twist Rate" chart on their site. I reference it when choosing a new one.

http://www.shilen.com/calibersAndTwists.html


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks everyone i plan on coyote hunting, so i guess the 9 twist will be the best for me.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Excellent choice in both Gun and Caliber.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Top notch Baby Bass, top notch! Love my Savage for shootn yotes and groundhogs! You will really like the accuracy of a Savage Rifle. Try a ballistic tip and watch the "Red Mist" in the scope!


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks guys for the info.


----------

